# Paint Shop Images to Coral/PDF



## doubleonothing (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a way to convert Paint Shop Pro 9 images to either a PDF image or a Coral draw image. 

I've done logo and design work in Paint Shop Pro 9 but my manufacturer ideally needs them in Coral Draw or PDF form so that each part of the image can be broken down and moved around.

Hope someone can help!

Many Thanks

OOO


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can use PrimoPDF to convert them to PDF format.

http://www.primopdf.com/


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a note... PDF does not equal a vector file. If your logo was made in Paint Shop Pro, it is a bitmap file (made of may pixels, each with a separate color value, forming a grid). Vector files are made of point and formed by mathematical equations inside the appropriate software (Illustrator, CorelDraw, InkScape). 

From you question, it seems the manufacturer would need the logo in a vector format in order to fine-tune the placement and maybe color separations...

Make sure you inquire to him whether he needs the bitmap logo in a pdf file or if he needs the logo in a vector format.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i remember that PSP6 could create vector shapes, so i guess 9 can do the same. it just depends on what you used to create the logo. if it was vector shapes the i'd suggest hiding all layers but 1 and use the PDF printer to create a file of that layer. do so for each layer so that when they are imported they can be resized without quality loss and they will be on different layers for easier management.


----------



## MuseOfLife (Jul 6, 2009)

I prefer to utilize this PDF Creator. It is freeware and produces fine PDFs.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Niniel said:


> Just a note... PDF does not equal a vector file. If your logo was made in Paint Shop Pro, it is a bitmap file (made of may pixels, each with a separate color value, forming a grid). Vector files are made of point and formed by mathematical equations inside the appropriate software (Illustrator, CorelDraw, InkScape).
> 
> From you question, it seems the manufacturer would need the logo in a vector format in order to fine-tune the placement and maybe color separations...
> 
> Make sure you inquire to him whether he needs the bitmap logo in a pdf file or if he needs the logo in a vector format.


This depends upon what the manufacturer is doing, what software they use etc. It is easy to convert pdfs to vectors and it tends to be more accurate - at least for what I do, 

As far as converting to pdf, primoPDF is good and free.


----------

